# Adding Motorguide GPS Control Add on to Xi3



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been looking at upgrading to the Xi3 70lb SW with the pinpoint GPS. Prices are stuck around $1400 so I have been waiting for them to drop a little. My question is though I have found the non GPS version for $734 and I can buy the complete GPS Add on for $417 so that is much cheaper than $1400. Does anyone have any experience adding this kit to their non GPS version.

Here are the links if anyone is interested
Trolling Motor - https://www.amazon.com/MotorGuide-X...sprefix=motorguide+,aps,194&sr=8-3&th=1&psc=1

GPS Add on - https://www.hodgesmarine.com/mot8m0...J6Ug6H0jMmMZTcj4j4JCB_R8pdKq14rRoCaWYQAvD_BwE


----------

